# Unusual town names in your state



## LadyCook61 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's a few in Pennsylvania:

Bath Addition
Fear Not
Panic
Ono
Peach Bottom
Pillow
Torpedo

There's more but will leave it others who live in Pa. too


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2008)

Disputanta is my favorite


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2008)

There was a thread on this very thing awhile back.  Unfortunately, some of the names cannot be listed


----------



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2008)

Kentucky has its share of unusual place names.

Near where I live, there's Lovelaceville, Fancy Farm and Monkey's Eyebrow.

On the way to my youngest brother's house I drive through Cold Water and Stella and travel near Possum Trot.

Buck thought I was joking when I told him about these names.  That is, until he drove the roads and he saw the signs for himself.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 24, 2008)

Monkey's Eyebrow?! 
That's a good one.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Monkey's Eyebrow?!
> That's a good one.



It's not much more than a wide spot in the road, but it's where the area television transmitter tower is located.


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> There was a thread on this very thing awhile back. Unfortunately, some of the names cannot be listed


 
As I remember a whole slew of them couldn't be repeated in here lol. Let me see if I can find a clean one in Ohio.

Knockemstiff
Red Haw 
Fleatown

I've never heard of any of them either lol


----------



## Mama (Aug 24, 2008)

In Georgia, there's Santa Claus, Talking Rock, Between, Experiment, Flippen, Butts, Hog Mountain, and some that ought not be repeated. 

Near the town of Sunnyside in south Georgia are the counties of Bacon and Coffee.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 24, 2008)

Intercourse
Bird in Hand
Blue Ball 

are three more in PA


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2008)

North Carolina
Lizard Lick
Cat Square


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 24, 2008)

Hot Coffee


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 24, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> There was a thread on this very thing awhile back. Unfortunately, some of the names cannot be listed


 
oh I didn't know there was a thread on this.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 24, 2008)

Got me friend lives over on Dirt Road near to Angel Visit, Virginia.  

Betcha also din know that there be three rivers in Virginia : the Mata, the Po, and the Ni.  They join up together to form the Mataponi, which when it flows together with the Pamunkey becomes the York over to West Point, near Williamsburg.

Delaware gots it a town called Blades.


----------



## college_cook (Aug 24, 2008)

Santa Claus
Gas City
Gnaw Bone
French Lick
Bacon
Buddha
Football Hall of Fame
Birds Eye
Solitude

Our crazy city names in IN


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2008)

In MA.

Belchertown
Marblehead
Orange
Peru


----------



## roadfix (Aug 24, 2008)

I think I'm surrounded by towns with pretty names:

Sierra Madre
Pacific Palisades
Woodland Hills
Pasadena
Santa Monica
Beverly Hills
Silverlake
etc.....


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah, roadfix, but here's some others our dear state has....


Avocado (kitchenelf, shouldn't I move there???)

Bummerville (dude!)

Cabbage Patch (so that's where all those nasty little dolls came from!)

Cool (I've been there...it's not.)

Dunmovin (I guess they were!)

Forks of Salmon (isn't that on a menu?)

Hallelujah Junction (but does it come with it's own choir?)

Hells Kitchen (does Gordon know about this place?)

Hooker (ummmmm, okay.......)

Keg (no doubt there's a college there)

Klondike (so if you opened a watering hole there, would you call it a "Klondike bar"?)

Scarface (!)

Secret Town (I tried to go, but I couldn't find it)

Wimp (oh that's just sad.)

(and a bunch I couldn't print here!)


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Aug 25, 2008)

Hell, Michigan!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought South Carolina had some weird ones, but after reading some of these, they sound downright normal!  We have:

Due West
Lake Secession
Ninety Six
North
Prosperity
Travelers Rest

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> North Carolina
> Lizard Lick
> Cat Square


 
KE, in keeping with the Cat theme there, in N.C., you also have Calico. And in California,also.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 25, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> Intercourse
> Bird in Hand
> Blue Ball
> 
> are three more in PA


 
*If this were a contest I think those would win.  *
** 
*There are several in Michigan but Hell is the best here.  We often tell people to go to Hell for the best ribs.*


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2008)

roflmao Jkath. I tried givin you karma for that but I can't yet !


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 25, 2008)

New Mexico, Truth or Consequences which most people call T or C. Almost forgot about about Raton which means Rat in spanish.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 25, 2008)

In New Jersey there are: 
Cow Town
Elmer
Mahwah
Hopatcong
Netcong
Metropark

and Delaware used to have Metroform

I'm partial to Toughkenamon in PA


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> ...about Raton which means Rat in spanish.


 

I see your Raton and raise you Boca Raton, FL , which means rat's mouth.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 25, 2008)

Alligator........


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2008)

Had to do a search, but we also have Goose Pimple Junction, VA


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

QUEEN-GUINEVERE said:


> Hell, Michigan!



HAHAHAHA - not too long ago you wouldn't have been able to post that!  LOL

jkath - those were hilarious and YES, you should move there!

We also have a  Foxfire - - - - - need I say more?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

Florida 

Alliance, Bean City, Boca Grande-Big Mouth,
Cadillac, Cotton Plant, Holiday, Homestead,
Howey in the Hills, Indiantown, 
Islamorada (pronounced Ile amor ada)
Jupiter, Genoa/Naples/Lisbon 
Lakes helen/lindsey/magdalena/mary/suzy
towns Mary Ester & Meredith
Muse, Oasis, Paradise, Prosperity, Perky, 
Punta Gorda - Fat Point,
Romeo, Shamrock, Switzerland,
Two Egg.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Florida
> 
> Alliance, Bean City, Boca Grande-Big Mouth,
> Cadillac, Cotton Plant, Holiday, Homestead,
> ...



I'll take Two Egg with a side of Bean City and put it in my Boca Grande garnished with Shamrock but I want to eat it in Switzerland...while sitting beside Lake Helen looking at Jupiter in the evening sky...with my Cadillac parked out front wearing a shirt made from a Cotton Plant.  ok...I'll stop......and I want Romeo to serve it to me.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'll take Two Egg with a side of Bean City and put it in my Boca Grande garnished with Shamrock but I want to eat it in Switzerland...while sitting beside Lake Helen looking at Jupiter in the evening sky...with my Cadillac parked out front wearing a shirt made from a Cotton Plant. ok...I'll stop......and I want Romeo to serve it to me.


 
Why didn't I think of that? (I'm chocking, laughing so hard!) What about the violin guy from Genoa playing his Muse, hoping for Prosperity to settle his Homestead, next to Howey in the Hills, who thinks it's Paradise?

Me bad.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mich...I hear Hell is on the lower peninsula and Paradise is on the UP, oh you bet you!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 25, 2008)

more in Pa.  
Coon Hunter  , Corner Store ,  Cracker Jack, Cyclone, Dog Town, Frugality, Hearts Content.  There's more but I will wait and see if anyone else comes up with more. 

The  Cracker Jack Coon Hunter went to Dog Town , running from the Cyclone , his Hearts Content with the Frugality of the people.


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2008)

My son was looking on the site where I found the state cities and he was in hysterics over a few. Can't remember the states but there was Paint Lick and Toad Suck. 
why oh why???

another had Ware. Doesn't sound odd till you get the conversation, 
"Where are you from?" 
"ware."
"Where?"
"That's right, ware"
(......and who's on first....)


----------



## jeninga75 (Aug 25, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> In New Jersey there are:
> Cow Town
> Elmer
> Mahwah
> ...


 
I used to go fishing on Lake Hopatcong when I was a kid.


----------



## airmenwes37 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Very Unusual*

Where did folks get all these names?

WES


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

airmenwes37 said:


> Where did folks get all these names?
> 
> WES



From living in that particular state and just from learning...and a map sometimes comes in handy!


----------



## Anau (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a lot of famous place names in Texas like Moscow, Palestine, Athens, Egypt, Paris.... I thought Sugarland and Tiki Island were funny names until I read all of ya'lls.  My uncle has a ranch in Bigfoot.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 26, 2008)

Gee...No wonder the world thinks you aMericans is silly...You lot aint got no normal names like.... 


Texas QLD
New Italy NSW
(gotta love this one) Lake Rowan VIC
Kanmantoo SA...maybe, depends.. with gelic eggmanering maybe!
Innaloo WA
Gin Gin NSW
....Gin Gin QLD for those that gin gin'ed one to many and slipped a state!
Dungay NSW...For those that gin gin everyday!
Dixie VIC...Just for visiting mericans
Alice NSW...Oops sorry that's my phone book!
Alice Springs NT...Oops sorry that's my black book!
Katherine NT...Oops that's my ex book!
Katherine Gorge NT...Yep, that's why it's in my ex book!
Lake Leake TAS...

No wonder dem Tassies have two heads...Day stick one in da lake to stop da leake...Dam!! 

Toowwww funny must stop 

EDIT: QLD = Queensland: NSW = New South Wales: NT = Northern Territory: SA = South Australia: WA = Western Australia: VIC = Victoria: TAS = some place south were peoples have two heads..or Tasmania...which ever you prefer!


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay Kiss now the land of down under has some pretty off the wall names too lol.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 26, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> Mich...I hear Hell is on the lower peninsula and Paradise is on the UP, oh you bet you!


 
*Right you are. And a lot of Michiganders have fun with that one. The UPer's think that's the way it is. Living in the U.P. is Paradise and living in the L.P. is Hell. That's debatable. Now, we'll hear from Goodweed of the North, he's a U.Per or Yooper as they're called.*
*And it's "oh you betcha" but not in lower Michigan. I think that phrase is mostly Minnesota.*


----------



## KissTC (Aug 26, 2008)

middie said:


> Okay Kiss now the land of down under has some pretty off the wall names too lol.


 
Off the wall ???

Ya aint seen nuffin yet...

Wot about Kickatinalong (thats nounced kick-a-tin-a-long)...Here is one of the finer days in the history of Kickatinalong - Kickatinalong

I digress...I just did a Google for a link to Whykickamoocow (nounced why-kick-a-moo-cow)...

In my Google search I was confronted with a childhood memory. A poem by the absolute great Banjo... Andrew Barton (Banjo) Paterson.

A poem by the Banjo...I think was called Come By Chance. Now, I am pretty sure the town the Banjo wrote about was a town in NSW called Come By Chance. I remember, he writes of Collector, a town about 1 hour drive from me.

I have the complete works of Banjo...So I turn off the photons and turn rather to good old solid paper...Google just is no match for the feel and smell of books!

PS...Will type up and post Come by Chance...maybe tomorrow!


----------

